# Taking kids fishing



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

I have two young boys, under 5yo. Hoping to take them fishing this weekend for some panfish. 
I don't have a boat and am located in Milton. Any good places to take them so they can set out a line and bobber?


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Go to the north side of Carpenters Park on Munson Hwy in Milton


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Check out any little creeks that run under the roadways and take some crickets and bobbers....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Are you wanting to keep your catch? If not, pinfish is the best way to keep younger crowds entertained! There is always Steves catfish ponds!!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

jaster said:


> Are you wanting to keep your catch? If not, pinfish is the best way to keep younger crowds entertained! There is always Steves catfish ponds!!


Second Steve’s catfish pond. They’ll love it and you’ll have a blast as well.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

If you go to Steve's don't walk away from your pole. Trust me on that one...


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for all the information guys, I really appreciate it.
I'll check out Carpenter's park this weekend since I'm on a limited time window, but I'll keep Steve's Catfish Pond in mind for some future trips.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I use to fish between the big launch and the road in that little corner. Use to catch some decent pan fish. I would suggest early morning or latter afternoon. I have caught a few bass over by the reeds just left of the launch!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I tell ya what, on Garcon Point Rd just south of I10 right past Stuckeys, there is a creek channel (looks dark and deep) with plenty of space to park...I would almost bet a tube of crickets/worms and a cork would get them kids some fish....


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

OHenry said:


> If you go to Steve's don't walk away from your pole. Trust me on that one...


You are sure right about that one. Did that one time and away a $150 rod and reel went.Foam butt on rod looked like a periscope going across the pond. Got it back though with a canoe.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Did you find a place? I have a stocked pond with a nice little dock, and the pond is loaded with hybrid bream and bass. If you want to grab some crickets or wigglers, and bring them over here, send me a PM and we can set something up.


----------



## blufire42 (Oct 28, 2015)

PensacolaEd said:


> Did you find a place? I have a stocked pond with a nice little dock, and the pond is loaded with hybrid bream and bass. If you want to grab some crickets or wigglers, and bring them over here, send me a PM and we can set something up.


I took my kids to Carpenters Park for about an hour and a half. They had fun and my 5 year old caught a decent blue gill. 
Thanks for the offer, I will probably take you up on that sometime!









Sent from my Z986DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

blufire42 said:


> I took my kids to Carpenters Park for about an hour and a half. They had fun and my 5 year old caught a decent blue gill.
> Thanks for the offer, I will probably take you up on that sometime!
> 
> 
> ...




That's great times w/kids!!!!


----------



## Fishingtheflats12 (Jun 30, 2018)

I used to fish carpenters every day before school. Not much in there, I’d recomend going under the bridge on river road. All along that bank is a decent area


----------

